# Shimano Nexus 3 speed hub - leaking grease?



## Beams (Feb 16, 2011)

Greetings all,

Had a minor stack with the bike, with the bike landing awkwardly and snapping the Nexus 3 shifter bell housing. I rode it back home before I noticed that grease (?) leaking from the hub itself.

I have no experience with this hub - is it fixable, needing a new bearing or is it too early to say? I can take it apart more, but below is an initial picture:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/img0266i.jpg/


----------



## LukeSPOOK (Aug 27, 2007)

Does the hub still change gears okay ?
Never seen grease leakage like yours on my nexus 3.
Maybe just need a new bell housing and/or pushrod.


----------



## Beams (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok I just went to have a closer look at it.

There's just that thin black seal holding the grease back? Is that right? When I stacked, I snapped the push rod in half, so maybe I pushed the seal out of place temporarily, thus the leaking.

I don't have a shifter to change gears with. Does anyone have the exploded view of the hub? I can't locate my copy on my pc.

Edit: Found it: http://bike.shimano.com/media/techd.../SG/EV-SG-3D55-2723_v1_m56577569830637987.pdf

What grease can I use? Do I have to regrease the whole unit or can I top up?


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Beams said:


> ...What grease can I use? Do I have to regrease the whole unit or can I top up?


Unless you lost a lot of grease, it probably doesn't matter.


----------



## Handy (May 27, 2011)

Beams, Shimano suggests Shimano Nexus Hub Grease LU8401 available online, if I say Harris Cycle has it for $ 15.95, is that ok ?


----------

